# خيارات متعددة لتصميم إلإنارة للمكاتب والمحلات وإنارة واجهات المباني



## Ezzat_Baroudi (7 أغسطس 2008)

إن العديد من شركات أجهزة الإضاءة توفر خدمات مجانية لتكون أداة يستخدمها المصمم أثناء تصميمه وأقدم لكم اليوم برنامج من شركة سويدية رائدة في مجال تصنيع أجهزة الإنارة الكهربائية وإسمها Fagerhult

وهذا برنامج رائع يقدم خيارات متعددة لتصميم الإنارة للمكاتب والمحلات ,إنارة واجهات المباني والصورة التالية مأخوذة من البرنامج







يمكن تحميل البرنامج وحجمه حوالي 45 ميغا عن طريق الرابط التالي

Fagerhult​​


وهذه روابط المواضيع السابقة عن تصميم الإنارة

دروس في تصميم الإضاءة ( تصميم الإنارة ) الفصل الأول

دروس في تصميم الإنارة-الفصل الثاني التلوث الضوئي والإنارة الخارجية

أحسن مرجع على الإنترنت لتعلم تصميم جميع أنواع الإنارة‏ الداخلية والخارجية


----------



## م.عبير (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكراً أستاذ عزت
قمت بتحميل البرنامج ..هل البرنامج فقط تعليمي أم أنه بمكن التصميم به مثل الـ
Dialux,relux

شكراً مرة ثانية

عبير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (7 أغسطس 2008)

هذا البرنامج هو تعليمي 
ولهذه الشركة كاتالوج لبرنامج DIALux يمكن تحميله من الرابط التالي
http://www.fagerhult.com/planering/download/FagerhultPlugIn_1.8.1.3_20080527.exe


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (10 أغسطس 2008)

أيضا هنالك ملفات ماكس على موقع الشركة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (17 أغسطس 2008)

أتمنى التعليق على الموضوع بعد تحميل البرنامج


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shabib (19 أغسطس 2008)

ممتاز ولك كل الشكر يا اخي ..


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي shabib واخي الفصول الاربعة


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لمشاركتك الموضوع كتير حلو


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لإهتمامك بالموضوع مهندسة دنيا


----------



## أسد الغابة (24 أغسطس 2008)

الله يوفقكم لكل خير ،فعلا موضوع مهم ورائع يااخواني الاعزاء


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك أخي
نعم الموضوع بغاية الأهمية


----------



## جديد غريب (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي موضوع ممتاز


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أغسطس 2008)

العفو أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس إضاءة (29 أغسطس 2008)

خيارات جميلة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا لتفاعلكم مع الموضوع


----------



## ma gimy (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الموضوع بغاية الأهمية


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عفوا أخي 
يمكنكم مشاهدة
أهم مواضيع تصميم الإنارة وبرامج الإنارة في هذا المنتدى


----------



## منارالعز (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس إضاءة (9 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه الخيارات تساعد على التصميم وتعطي المصمم طريقة لعرض الافكار على الزبون


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (13 سبتمبر 2008)

هي طريقة سريعة لكن لاتصلح لجميع الحالات


----------



## mohamedmddm (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ عزت


----------



## حسن علوش (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خير
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حسن علوش (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يغطيك العافية


----------



## حسن علوش (14 سبتمبر 2008)

امتعنا دائما بمواضيعك القيمة


----------



## بنار اسيا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله لمواضيعك التي ننتفع منها حقا
بوووووووووووووركت


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 سبتمبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب
شكرا لمروركم ولإهتمامكم بالموضوع وأنا مستعد بحول الله لتلقي أي فكرة أو إستفسار عن موضوع تصميم الإضاءة


----------



## المهندس المحبوب (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 أكتوبر 2008)

عفوا أخي المهندس المحبوب وأتمنى التعليق بعد تجربة البرنامج


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 أكتوبر 2008)

عفوا 
أتمنى التعليق بعد تجربة البرنامج


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أتمنى من جميع المعماريين الإستفادة من هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## furat_hadi (24 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks a ot>>>


----------



## furat_hadi (24 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks a lot>>>


----------



## المعمار أحمد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا بجد الموضوع مهم ممكن دروس أكثر ،،\


----------



## hamada22 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
بس ياريت لو متوافر طريقه الاستخدام
يبقى انت وفرت علينا كتييييييييييييييير
اخوك المهندس حماده خليفه


----------



## Blackwind (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير*​http://www.dial.de/cms/english/arti...tware/downloadinfo/download_setup_script.html


----------



## brahim_ (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا أستاذ قمت بتحميل المواضيع و البرنانج ،إنه حقا رائع


----------



## arty_tow (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك المميز والرائع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (23 يناير 2009)

البرنامج مفيد اليس كذلك


----------



## ouldahmedsalem (27 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم عزت بارك الله فيك مشاركاتك كلها رائعة وسأحاول أن أشارك في الموضوع لإثرائه علي أن أقدم كل المعلومات الممكنة باللغة العربية مساهمة في نشر ماأمكن من المعلومات بلغتنا الحبيبة,
أسأل الله أخي الكريم أن يجعلك ممن طال عمره وحسن عمله وختم بخير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (2 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك الحالية ونتطلع لمشاركاتك مستقبلا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (13 فبراير 2009)

إخواني نريد المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## اسامه هادى محمود (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
شكرا الف شكر


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (30 مايو 2009)

أشكرك أخي أسامة على مرورك


----------



## mohtaha (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراووفقك الي مافيه الخير


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (1 يونيو 2009)

للاسف حاولت تحميل البرنامج ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
الرجاء من الاخ ezzat
اعادة رفع الرابط 
وشكرا لك ع المجهود


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (1 يونيو 2009)

فعلا الرابط تم تغييره
أختي هذا هو الرابط الجديد
http://www.fagerhult-lct.com/


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ع سرعة الرد
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايادي (4 يونيو 2009)

*خيارات متعددة*

جزاك الله خيراعلى هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## miso3010 (5 يونيو 2009)

Thanks 4 You ------------------- merci


----------



## sabry ismail (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكل من شارك وساهم فى هذا الملتقى 

إنتظروا منى مساهمات كثيرة أعدها حاليا لكم لكى تظهر بصورة لائقة بأعضاء الملتقى

(صبرى إسماعيل)


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## hassanmohamed (5 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااا........ جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي hassanmohamed


----------



## عبدالحفيظ شوقى (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
ووفقك الله


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## هاني جوده السيد (22 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## makawe (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed062 (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## النمر المصرى (15 مارس 2010)

أخى وأستاذى المهندس / عزت 
بارك الله فيك ... وزادك الله علما 
اتمنى منك ..وانا أعلم تمام العلم 
انك لن تتاخر علينا 
كما اعلم ايضا انكمن الشخاص الذين لا يبخلون بعلمهم ابدا 
وتشتاق الى مساعدة الآخرين و....و.....و....
كلنا نعلم صفاتك
اتمنى منك ان ترفق لنا
الشرح الوافى للبرنامج 
كما حدث مع برنامج الدلكس 
لم اكن اعلم شى عن برنامج الديلكس 
ولكن بعد شرحك الممتاز ...اصبحت على مقربه من الإحتراف 
اتمنى منك ارفاق شرح هذا البرنامج ...ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير
اخوك مهندس / محمد سامى


----------



## abdsak (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فبكم وجعلكم عونا لكل الناس


----------



## hermione (4 أبريل 2010)

رااااااائع جدا شكرا لك


----------



## الود ميدو (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا استاذنا كلنا 
انا عايز كتاب يشرحلي طرق توصيل الاجهزه الكهربائيه ممكن


----------



## فيوز (28 مايو 2010)

[شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع]


----------



## tarek_elshreaf (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ميوشاا (16 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## eng_smsm9 (4 أبريل 2011)

thanks moltaka 3rab


----------

